# is there a better grade of bentonite?



## wood1954 (Sep 20, 2013)

I use LD Carlosn's brand of bentonite and it seems like 1/2 of it never dissolves. Just wondering if anyone found a btter brand.


----------



## vernsgal (Sep 20, 2013)

I make a slurry with mine by adding water and bentonite to my magic bullit.I use Global Vintners


----------



## reefman (Sep 20, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, it doesn't really dissolve, it's such a fine powder, it just goes into suspension and looks as if it has dissolved, where it can attach to other particles we want to remove from our wine.
I use different grades of bentonite in other applications, not even related to wine making. Mold making!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 20, 2013)

For kits, put about an inch of warm water in the bottom of the bucket then add the bentonite (sprinkle it around not in a pile) and mix it in, If you do it in a cup with some water it becomes a globy mess.
Reefman is correct, it does'nt dissolve. its clay.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 20, 2013)

I shared a small write-up I put together, which is a small piece of a larger project I've been working on 

Part of it depends on what kind of bentonite it is - sodium or calcium based? They dont just print it on the package usually, but sometimes looking at the instructions can help; or sometimes doing some additional research can find it printed somewhere in the manufacturer's own words.. 

They're handled differently though, with the 1 being rehydrated for 24-48hrs & the other as a direct-additive; if it needs the 24-48hrs of rehydrate time - it's crucial.


----------



## reefman (Sep 20, 2013)

I was unaware there were two different types of bentonite. That would explain the color difference I see in the mold making bentonite (reddish color) and the wine making bentonite (grey color)
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 20, 2013)

The L.D Carlson Bentonite is Sodium based.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 20, 2013)

reefman said:


> I was unaware there were two different types of bentonite. That would explain the color difference I see in the mold making bentonite (reddish color) and the wine making bentonite (grey color)
> Thanks for the link.



There's a few more if I remember correctly, only two are used in winemaking



Brew and Wine Supply said:


> The L.D Carlson Bentonite is Sodium based.



If you stir this type, several times over the 24-48 hour period, it should end up looking like mud or wet concrete


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 20, 2013)

Just spoke with the Mfg, ( not L.D. Carlson) they said using the sodium based bentonite on our scale (6 gallon batches) the time frame does not matter, with it staying in solution (must) for 4 to 10 days it will achieve the same results.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 20, 2013)

Deezil said:


> I shared a small write-up I put together, which is a small piece of a larger project I've been working on
> 
> Part of it depends on what kind of bentonite it is - sodium or calcium based? They dont just print it on the package usually, but sometimes looking at the instructions can help; or sometimes doing some additional research can find it printed somewhere in the manufacturer's own words..
> 
> They're handled differently though, with the 1 being rehydrated for 24-48hrs & the other as a direct-additive; if it needs the 24-48hrs of rehydrate time - it's crucial.



quite a bit of this batch i have remains as small black particles, the rest dissolves better, maybe it just needs to be run through a blender to powderize it


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 20, 2013)

What kind of wine are you using this in and how long has it been in the wine? Where are you seeing the dark particles? this might help in answering your question better.


----------

